# Hola from San Diego!



## jcaravia (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey everyone -- I'm a new one to this forum and forums in general! I've been fascinated with mantises all my life; however, I'm been out of th swing of rearing and raising them for quite some time.

That is, until I found what I believe to me an extremely small grass mantid on my bed about a month ago! After finding the little nymph, I've decided to get back into it once again. (It's over 20 years!)

Am raising a L3/L4 B. mendica and a tiny L1 (presumably) grass mantid. The grass mantid very delicate and unlike any nymph I've seen before. Very picky. Barely eats. Hasn't molted in the 4 weeks I've had it. I swear it seems to have a proboscis at this stage. Have mantises changed so much in 20 years? :wink:

Happy to be back!


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Sparky (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah, mantids have changed over the past 20 years. They will eat you in your sleep.

and

WELCOME!!!


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Asa (Sep 1, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]*Yo!*[/SIZE]


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 1, 2007)

Welcome, and ignore sparky, he's just messin with you! :lol:


----------



## Precious (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 2, 2007)

Welcome! Como estas? Soy bien. (Lol, I took spanish in hs.)


----------

